# A different kind of "road bed" needed...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

One of the upcoming projects are roads for scale automobiles/pathways. Need to resemble blacktop highway etc. and handle foot traffic. I would love for you to share your tried methods please. I want to examine all avenues before starting and doing it wrong! Anyone ever build a 4 lane Freeway? 
Please include striping, signs and marking ideas as well. Really excited to see what works and what does not, include pics of course.
THANKS!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use roofing paper (tar paper impregnated with tiny rocks) that has been painted semi-gloss/flat black. It lasts for many years and if properly supported, you can walk on it. See the link to see how easy this stuff is to work with and how realistic it appears. You can also do grey (the natural color of the rock) to do concrete.

Asphalt roofing paper as asphalt

Asphalt roofing paper as concrete


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought you'd be looking for something like this by now:


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

My boy has the REAL Thomas bed and has out grown it... need to sell it. uh, is there something underlining being implied here flat foot?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I used ice guard roofing material. Tore it up to do some more work before i got a picture. Held up great for 3 years. But being a rubber like material it would have to be supported to walk on.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

If the asphalt roofing paper is laid over packed lime would it still hold shape or do I need to pour concrete sub bed? how thick is that stuff?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 13 Jul 2010 06:49 PM 
If the asphalt roofing paper is laid over packed lime would it still hold shape or do I need to pour concrete sub bed? how thick is that stuff? 

Probably ~1/8" thick and comes in rolls that are 2' wide.

Actually, packed soil/sand is usually fine as a base. I also have it on cinder block/capstone.

When I/Linda walk on mine, my concern is from sharp rocks underneath that will come up from the bottom and try/suceed in penetrating through with the pressure of a footstep. But I just push it back in place and it's really unnoticible.

Just go into a home improvement store and check it out. It come in grey and tan rock. The grey matches #5 granite fines except that the rock is much smaller. I also use a piece of treated wood with a sheet of this on top under my turnouts and then I can ballast very lightly around the sensitive areas, and it doesn't show.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 13 Jul 2010 06:49 PM 
If the asphalt roofing paper is laid over packed lime would it still hold shape or do I need to pour concrete sub bed? how thick is that stuff? 

Just lay out your pattern on the back side (without rock) and use a mat knife/box blade/carpet knife/etc. to cut it out from the rear. Remember to lay your pattern with the right side facing up when working upside down.


----------

